# There will be few comfy XL vehicles left



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Come November 2021 all Hyundai IMAX and LDV , Volkswagen caddies will not be eligible for Uber platform due to in the IMAX case only having a 4 star ANCAP rating the LDV van only 3 stars .
This will surely result in the passengers being squashed into unsuitable back row SUVs .
Any sane person would know a van is a better bet in an accident than a small 4 cylinder spam tin .. that somehow is blessed with a 5 star ANCAP rating .
A Hyundai imax is used by police and ambulance services .
Ridiculous decision by Uber not to allow imax an exemption .
We as owners have to try and sell them to buy sardine tray cars that are so low to the ground they resemble go karts.
Terrible judgement .... by Uber.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Still Standing said:


> Come November 2021 all Hyundai IMAX and LDV , Volkswagen caddies will not be eligible for Uber platform due to in the IMAX case only having a 4 star ANCAP rating the LDV van only 3 stars .
> This will surely result in the passengers being squashed into unsuitable back row SUVs .
> Any sane person would know a van is a better bet in an accident than a small 4 cylinder spam tin .. that somehow is blessed with a 5 star ANCAP rating .
> A Hyundai imax is used by police and ambulance services .
> ...


Looooollll &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;why do I get the feeling ypu drove one of those "safe" vans? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------

